# What's your prison Bitch name?



## Kell

http://www.prisonbitchname.com/

Have fun.

Yours sincerely,

Count Suckula.


----------



## NaughTTy

:lol:

Donkey Schlong  :wink:

Don't know how they knew :roll: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT

Just call this Prison Bitch

Cream of meat :?

I guess it has a certain ring to it


----------



## BAMTT

If i use Tony i get Stroker :lol: :lol: 
If i use Anthony (as i was christened) i get Rump Ranger :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

say hello to 
mr ass master :lol: :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering

Oh dear! meet Mr Pillow Biter! :lol:

Its face down in pris for me then :roll:

Your not in my cell are you Yellow!


----------



## bec21tt

My husband comes out as Soap Jockey!


----------



## StuarTT

I don't want to play this game!

signed

Glory Hole


----------



## jampott

Screw's Choice :lol:  :-*


----------



## Lisa.

The Recepticle!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

M T Pickering said:


> Oh dear! meet Mr Pillow Biter! :lol:
> 
> Its face down in pris for me then :roll:
> 
> Your not in my cell are you Yellow!


only if you are very lucky :-* :wink:


----------



## CH_Peter

Mouth-Mangler

Not an image anyone wants to dwell on. :roll:


----------



## NykS5

Deep Throat  :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Skidmarks  :lol:

only occasionally :wink:


----------



## silkman

This sucks!!!

Bruce
aka
Man Hole


----------



## head_ed

Wish-bone


----------



## head_ed

Wish-bone


----------



## stgeorgex997

This is an outrageous post

Love

Skin Flautist


----------



## stgeorgex997

My mate comes up as turd burglar :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## scott28tt

Oh dear, I'm the only "Piss Guzzler" here


----------



## thejepster

The Scat master...


----------



## jdn

Ankle Grabber...


----------



## BAMTT

My boss comes out as Nut Buster how did they know :lol:


----------



## slg

Looks like i'm a "Fudge Sucker"


----------



## JayGemson

Regards,
Fruit Loop


----------



## ColwynC

Erm! Apparently Moustache Girl!

Most worrying...


----------



## genocidalduck

digimeisTTer said:


> Skidmarks  :lol:
> 
> only occasionally :wink:


We must have the same name :?

Fecking Skid marks FFS why do i get the shitty name


----------



## Donners

Bung boy?


----------



## vlastan

Depending on if you put surname or not and if I use as a first name Nick or Nicholas I get the following four:

Donkey Schlong
Queer Johnny
Golden Boy
The Undertaker

Golden boy reminds me of Golden showers!! :wink:


----------



## ctgilles

"Lips"
OMG my name sounds stripper-like


----------



## *lazza*

So how come I come out of this worst...

the w*nker !!!!!


----------



## thehornster

Cream of Meat oooo eeeerrrrr ! :?


----------



## JohnDonovan

*Screw's Choice* or *Honey Hole*

with or without surname.

Don't know which one is worse :?


----------



## Jae

Erm, say hello to ************......or The Perv (using my full first name)....I think I prefer the latter.....


----------



## saint

The Undertaker

Some bitch must know me


----------



## Hev

NykS5 said:


> Deep Throat  :wink:


Snap!!!! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## TTyler

Hung-Like-A-Horse :lol:


----------



## FooK

Hung Muther.......... 

Such a pleasant name......I might have some business cards made?


----------



## Sim

CH_Peter said:


> Mouth-Mangler
> 
> Not an image anyone wants to dwell on. :roll:


That's me too.


----------



## ashus

Hello meet .......B.F. Goodlick

What does the B.F. stand for?

 Bum fluff?


----------

